
Golang’s Real-Time GC in Theory and Practice - majke
https://making.pusher.com/golangs-real-time-gc-in-theory-and-practice/
======
christophberger
I wonder how the current Go 1.9.x compares to v1.7.3 that was used in the
article (which BTW will become one year old tomorrow - happy Birthday!)

